# Prostatakrebs > Fortgeschrittener Prostatakrebs >  Was würde ich tun, wenn ...  ??

## RuStra

- Was tun bei akutem Progress und (Knochenmetastasen-) Schmerzen und Bewegungsunfähigkeit aufgrund von Wirbelmetastasen?

- Was tun bei akutem Progress, in hormonrefraktärer Situation?
Wenn der PSA davonzugaloppieren anfängt?

- An den Blutwerten ablesbar die Situation sich kritisch entwickelt?


Wenn ich in der Form "Ich würde ..." antworte, impliziert das zweierlei:
1.    Ich gehe von meiner eigenen Situation aus, die mir durchaus ermöglicht, mich in die Lage von Mitbetroffenen zu versetzen, die in der beschriebenen Lage sind.
2.    Ich kann an Therapiemassnahmen nur diejenigen einbeziehen, die entweder von der GKV bezahlt werden oder mein eigenes Krebs-Privat-Budget nicht überfordern. Meidkamente, die helfen könnten, aber zu teuer sind, kann ich deshalb nicht einbeziehen. Im übrigen finde ich die existierende Zweiklassen-Medizin abstossend und möchte schon von daher eine Diskussion von teuren, aber nur für Männer mit Geld verwirklichbaren Alternativen nicht unterstützen.


1. Ich würde den Job hinschmeissen, da ich mir Zeitverschwendung dann nicht mehr leisten könnte! Dagegen spricht, dass ich bei Voll-Verrentung weniger Geld hätte. 

2. Ich würde "um mein Leben laufen"    -    weil es deutliche Hinweise auf die Verschiebung der PK-Mortalität durch *gezielte Bewegung,* gezieltes Muskel-Training gibt.

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...nucci-2005.pdf
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...egung-2005.ppt
http://www.prostatakrebs-bps.de/inde...287&Itemid=106


3. Wenn schon Bewegungsprobleme hätte, würde ich erst die *Schmerzen beseitigen.*

http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Schmerz.htm


4. Ich würde die *EPA-Supplementierung auf 10* oder mehr gramm pro Tag erhöhen - weil EPA die Angiogenese hemmt.

In einer mail-Antwort hatte mir Dr.Sears schon vor einer Weile als Zwischenergebnis einer Studie der Harvard Medical School berichtet, dass der Einsatz von tgl. 7,5 g EPA die Angiogenese hemmenden Proteine um ein Mehrfaches hochreguliert. Diese Studie wird im Novemer in Cancun vorgestellt werden, erster Link:
http://www.drsears.com/Default.aspx?...9&itemid=10528
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...stasierung.pdf
http://www.promann-hamburg.de/Texte/...ton-200703.pdf


5. Ich würde eine *Hochdosis-B12-Kur* machen - weil Stickstoffmonoxid-Stoffwechsel und Blutbildung sich in Schräglage befinden und wahrscheinlich ein B12-Mangel besteht.

Für diesen Punkt habe ich keine Daten im Sinne von Studien. Für mich ist die Möglichkeit, dass man mit Hochdosis B12 tatsächlich auch noch kurz vor dem Krebs-Exitus was erreichen kann, neu. In den zusammengeführten Darlegungen von Dr. Kuklinski und Dr. Kremer kann man aber die Begründung für diese Möglichkeit herausarbeiten.

6. Ich würde die *Ernährung* ketogen und kalorienreduziert gestalten  -  um 
Glucosequellen zumindest kurzfristig zu verschliessen  je nach Allgemeinzustand würde ich evtl. einen Hunger-Versuch überlegen.

7. Ich würde *Curcumin + Resveratrol* - Dosen am Maximum nehmen - weil beide die Sirtuine anknipsen und Curcumin zusätzlich die funktionellen Schäden in der mitochondrialen Atmungskette reparieren kann, in der Hoffnung, dass das Curcumin überhaupt bis in die Krebszellen vordringt.

8. Ich würde *Genistein* am Maximum nehmen - um die fixierte Alkalose der Krebszellen aufzubrechen; aus demgleichen Grunde eines erhöhten pH-Wertes innerhalb von Krebszellen würde ich alle Zink-haltigen Sachen meiden, die Zink-haltigen Carbanhydrasen sind bei erhöhtem pH drastisch hochgeschaltet.
Genistein hemmt ausserdem die Oxigenasen, ein arachaisches zytosolisches
Sauerstoff-Verarbeitungssystem.

9. Ich würde *Strontium* in mehreren gramm tgl. nehmen, zusätzlich zu den bekannten Knochen-Supplementen  -  weil Strum + Tallberg das empfehlen, letzterer sogar die These hat, dass man mit Strontium Knochenmetastasen wegkriegt.

10. Ich würde *Fraxiparin* spritzen , s. Studie Prof. Harenberg

11. Ich würde *Wobenzym N* massenhaft nehmen, wg. Entzündungs-Status verbessern. 

12. Ob ich in das einzige, was die übliche Kassen-Onkologie in der Situation von HUPK 
anbietet, nämlich *Taxotere,* einsetzen würde, ist zweifelhaft. Zu grob erscheint mir die Wirkweise, zu wenig erfolgversprechend. Wenn aber, dann wohl nur die metronomische Variante, begleitet von Supplementen, die die Nebenwirkungen in Schach halten. 

13. Ich würde Stanzmaterial, möglichst aus einer Metastase, zu Prof.Bonkhoff schicken, um es von ihm nach Kreta schicken zu lassen, um dort den *mAR,* den membran-gebundenen Testosteron-Rezeptor bestimmen zu lassen. Würde der diagnostiziert, würde ich klären, ob eine Hochdosis Testosteron Sinn macht.

----------


## hartmuth

Hallo Rudolf,

für deine systematische Zusammenstellung wie auch deine sonstigen  theoretischen Beiträge und Quellhinweise zur inflamatorischen und antiangiostatischen Tumorbekämpfung an dieser Stelle einfach mal danke. 
Meine private Datenbank hat sich gefreut. Ich hoffe mal Zeit zu finden, mich mehr reinzuknien in die Thematik.
Wie du an anderer Stelle bereits richtig vermerkt hast, gehen wertvolle Informationen und Diskussionsansätze im Forum zu häufig unter und oft wegen mangelnder thread-Disziplin der Akteure. Hoffentlich wird's besser.

Grüße
Hartmut

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Rudolf,

das  ist eine tolle Zusammenstellung für uns Schwerbetroffene, das hast du sehr gut gemacht. Einiges davon machen wir, du meinst aber sicher nicht alles auf einmal. 

Du kennst meine Situation, was würdest du mir speziell empfehlen. 

Die Empfehlung von Freunden für mich, die Reichlestudie zu versuchen, hast du in Magdeburg ja miterlebt. Mitlerweile habe ich erneut von einem Versager, PSA Anstieg und schlimmen Nebenwirkungen gehört. 

Gruß Konrad

----------


## JochenM

Lieber RuStra,
auch ich finde Deine Zusammenstellung eine sehr praxisnahe Hilfestellung. Solche Informationen brauchen die Schwerstbetroffenen. Daran kann man sich orientieren.
Besten Dank dafür!
Petra

----------


## JochenM

Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man Strontium beziehen kann? In unserer Apotheke hat man meinen Mann nur gross angeschaut, wo er vor einiger Zeit danach gefragt hat. Im Internet habe ich auch nichts wirklich Brauchbares gefunden.
Wer kann helfen?
Für Infos wäre ich dankbar.
Sollte jemand noch gute Einkaufsquellen für die anderen, von RuStra empfohlenen Mittel aufgetan haben, wäre ich hier für Hinweise ebenso dankbar.
Guten Start in das Wochenende!
Petra

----------


## Berntt

Hallo,

"Protelos" ist ein rezeptpflichtiges Osteoporosemedikament mit einer Strontiumverbindung. Es handelt sich um Strontiumrenalat. Die Nebenwirkungen sind aber wohl nicht ganz ohne, u.a. erhöhtes Thromboserisiko und Lungenembolierisiko.

Zitat aus Arzneitelegramm:
"...*UNERWÜNSCHTE WIRKUNGEN:* Häufige unerwünschte Effekte sind mit jeweils 7% Übelkeit und Durchfall sowie Kopfschmerzen mit 3%. 

Beunruhigend ist ein signifikanter Anstieg von *Thrombosen* unter Strontium (3,3% versus 2,2%; Number needed to harm = 91). Venöse Thromboembolien nehmen um 50% zu (Odds Ratio [OR] 1,5; 95% CI 1,1 bis 2,1), Lungenembolien allein um 70% (OR 1,7; 95% CI 1,0 bis 3,1). Strontiumanwenderinnen sind unter denen, die an Thromboembolie-bedingten Erkrankungen einschließlich zerebrovaskulären Komplikationen versterben, überrepräsentiert. Im ersten Studienjahr sind auch kardial bedingte Todesfälle unter Verum häufiger.*2* 


Gruss Berntt

----------


## Hans-W.

> .
> Sollte jemand noch gute Einkaufsquellen für die anderen, von RuStra empfohlenen Mittel aufgetan haben, wäre ich hier für Hinweise ebenso dankbar.
> 
> Petra


Zu Nr. 6. würde ich folgendes aufmerksam lesen 
http://www.frauenklinik.uni-wuerzbur...gene_diaet.pdf

Bitte nicht ohne ärztliche Genemigung und Aufsicht machen. Produktquellen werden erwähnt, sind jedoch nicht unbedingt nötig weil es Listen in der Arbeit gibt, die zeigen welche natürliche Nahrungsmittel empfohlen werden. Diese Art von Ernährungsumstellung ist nicht einfach einzuhalten, geht aber mit etwas Disziplin. Ich habe es während meiner Chemo gemacht, habe aber nach 7 Wochen absolutes Verbot von meinem Onko wegen zu starker Belastung erhalten. 
Gruß,
Hans-W.

----------


## WinfriedW

> 6. Ich würde die *Ernährung* ketogen und kalorienreduziert gestalten  -  um Glucosequellen zumindest kurzfristig zu verschliessen  je nach Allgemeinzustand würde ich evtl. einen Hunger-Versuch überlegen.


Gibt es denn einen Fall, bei dem eine ketogene Ernährung nachvollziehbar dokumentiert eine nennenswerte Remission bewirkt hat? Oder ist das alles nur Theorie?

Ich habe z. B. den Eindruck, dass es um das Thema TKTL1-Ernährung  relativ ruhig geworden ist. Zu dem Thema gibt im WWW zwar jede Menge leicht angestaubte Fundstellen, ich vermisse aber die aktuellen Erfolgsstorys.

WW

----------


## Harro

*Zum Schmökern

*Hallo, Winfried, bitte, lies mal *hier 

"Es hört doch jeder nur, was er versteht"
*(Joh. Wolfgang von Goethe)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> *Zum Schmökern
> 
> *Hallo, Winfried, bitte, lies mal *hier*


Glaube nicht, Hutschi, dass ich die Seite über die die TAVARLIN Aktiengesellschaft ihre Produkte vermarktet nicht kannte! Prima Geschäftsidee!

Z. B. auf der Seite *Krebsernährung.de* -> *News* fällt mir auf, dass die letzte Neuigkeit vor immerhin 16 Monaten einging.

Auch auch das, was sich unter -> *Erfahrungsberichte* findet, ist äußerst dünn. 

Von daher meine Frage: *Ist die TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie tot?*

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Winfried,

für mich ist die reduzierte, kohlehydratarme Ernährung noch lange nicht, wie ich auch, tod. Ich habe es gerade in meiner Kur in Bad-Dürrheim "getestet".

In einigen Tagen werde ich da noch intensiver ran gehen. Ich habe trotz meiner "Fressorgien" wie ein Schaf, das sich auch gesund ernährt, wenn du meinst, mein Gewicht gehalten. 

Abends 70 kg, morgens ca. 68 kg. Habe keine Wassereinlagerungen in den schlanken, muskulösen Beinen oder gar im Lungenbereich, höchstens in der Blase.

Ich bin wie immer guter Dinge, daß mir die seit langem betriebene Reduzierung, die künftige Kohlenhydratblockade was bringen wird. Von Ernährung für uns spreche ich schon seit bald 4 Jahren.

Wir sehen uns in Stuttgart, viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> Abends 70 kg, morgens ca. 68 kg. Habe keine Wassereinlagerungen in den schlanken, muskulösen Beinen oder gar im Lungenbereich, höchstens in der Blase.


Meine Gewebswassereinlagerungen habe ich trotz weitgehend unveränderter Medikamente ganz gut im Griff. Vermutlich gewöhnt sich der Körper daran (?) und Blasenentleerungsstörungen kenne ich ohnehin nicht  :L&auml;cheln: .

Bei einer Höhe von 1,80 m  (vielleicht sind's auch nur noch 1,79 m) und morgens ca. 73 bzw. abends ca.75 Kilo Kampfgewicht, gehöre ich in diesen Kreisen zu den eher Schlankeren. Du, Konrad, bist aber dennoch der Meinung, ich würde von einer weiteren Reduzierung meines Unterhautfettgewebes profitieren?  Ich werde darüber nachdenken.




> ..., für mich ist die reduzierte, kohlenhydratarme Ernährung noch lange nicht, wie ich auch, tot. Ich habe es gerade in meiner Kur in Bad-Dürrheim "getestet".


Heißt das, wie auch immer die Klinik in Bad-Dürrheim heißt, dass die dortigen Reha-Ärzte in deinem Falle eine betont kohlenhydratarme Ernährung gut heißen? Oder hast du dort deinen eigenen Stiefel gemacht, an den Ärzten vorbei?




> Ich bin wie immer guter Dinge, dass mir die seit langem betriebene Reduzierung, die künftige Kohlenhydratblockade was bringen wird. ...


Verstehe ich dich richtig, du willst auf ketogene Ernährung umsteigen? Was sagen die Ärzte dazu? Ich bin sehr gespannt!




> Noch besser von den reifen Früchten, oder gar von frisch gepresstem Saft, mein neustes Hobby (WW).


Frisch gepresster Saft von reifen Früchten passt allerdings nicht wirklich zur ketogenen Diät.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo lieber Winfried,

glaubst du ich frage irgend welche Ärzte, ich wüsste gar nicht wen?

Ein wenig Fruchtzucker wird nicht schaden, ich spreche von natürlichem und nicht von syntetischem aus Maispampe, evtl, sogar genmanipuliert. 

Ich bin der Meinung, ich werde es merken, wenn was nicht funktioniert. Die Blutwerte am Mittwoch waren noch alle o.k. 

Mir geht es nicht um die Abnahme, sondern um die Zuckerreduzierung, ist nur so eine Idee, die keinen großen Aufwand macht. 

Die Ärzte in der Espan-Klinik waren begeistert, sie hatten noch nie so einen gesunden Patienten. Weniger von meinen Wiedersprüchen bezüglich Vettreduzierung und Kohlenhydraterhöhung, die nach DGE immer noch propagiert wird und von den unbedarften Lungenpazienten geglaubt werden. Ich hatte schwer zu kämpfen mit meinen Tischgenossen. Einige Frauen, waren da schon weiter.

Ich war auch mal 1,79 m, so steht es im Personalausweis, bin aber geschrumpft um ca. 4 cm, warte nur die 10 Jahre Altersdifferenz ab, wenn du so alt bist, werden wir ja sehen.

Entleerungsstörungen habe ich auch keine, es kommt halt immer sehr viel und oft, bei Tag und bei Nacht, man gewöhnt sich daran. Ich nehme ja auch keine Medikamente ein. Bei mir wurde auch noch nie eine Restharnmenge oder so was gemessen, ich werde es mal mit einem Eimer versuchen, was so alles kommt.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## RuStra

> Glaube nicht, Hutschi, dass ich die Seite über die die *TAVARLIN* Aktiengesellschaft ihre Produkte vermarktet nicht kannte! Prima Geschäftsidee!
> 
> ...
> 
> Von daher meine Frage: *Ist die TKTL1-Ernährungstherapie tot**?*
> 
> WW


hallo WW,

von Taverlin war neulich einer im UKE und hat deren Ernährungsprodukte vorgestellt. Es kann sein, dass da eine kleine Studie zustande kommt, die wohl so gemeint ist, dass in dem Zeitraum vor der OP, der ja aufgrund der grossen Nachfrage durchaus ein paar Monate umfasst, sich eine Ernhährungsumstellungsgruppe bildet, die man dann mit einer Kontrollgruppe vergleichen kann. Wenns zustande kommt, schön. Allerdings kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass in so kurzer Zeit da viel zu sehen sein wird. 
Wenn es um kurze Zeiträume wie Wochen geht, dürfte die eher sanfte Ernhährungsumstellung a la Taverlin weniger schnell Wirkung zeigen als wenn man drastischer vorgeht.

Im übrigen ist die Frage, ob irgendwas an Therapie tot ist, doch zunächst mal von daher anzugehen, den möglichen wissenschaftlichen Hintergrund zu rekapitulieren: DASS das Einschalten des TKTL1-Enzyms einen dramatische Stoffwechselveränderung der Krebszelle anzeigt, dürfte als bewiesen gelten. OB das mit Ernährungsmassnahmen in der Wirkung abgeschwächt werden kann, ist eine andere Frage. Der Zusammenhang von TKTL1-Metabollismus und erhöhtem Glucose-Bedarf liegt auf der Hand, von daher machen Ansätze, hier die Bremse zu ziehen, Sinn. Dass das insgesamt nicht reichen dürfte, zumal das Einschalten des TKTL1-Weges auch irreversibel ist, kommt hinzu.
Ansonsten kannst du mir Neuigkeiten zu diesem Thema, die veröffentlichungswürdig sind, zuwerfen, ich lege sie hier ab.

grüsse,
Rudolf

----------


## WinfriedW

> Ein wenig Fruchtzucker wird nicht schaden, ...


Ich weiß nicht! Fruchtsaft hat eine ungleich höhere glykämische Last als ganze Früchte. Das Ziel ist es doch, den Blutzuckerspiegel konstant niedrig zu halten. Vor dem Hintergrund ist Fruchtsaft kontraproduktiv.

WW

----------


## Hans-W.

> Ich weiß nicht! Fruchtsaft hat eine ungleich höhere glykämische Last als ganze Früchte. Das Ziel ist es doch, den Blutzuckerspiegel konstant niedrig zu halten. Vor dem Hintergrund ist Fruchtsaft kontraproduktiv.
> WW


Hier: http://www.frauenklinik.uni-wuerzbur...gene_diaet.pdf
auf Seite 22 ist Information über Kohlenhydrate in Früchten, Fruchtsaft, etc.. Wenn man versucht mit ca. 65 Kohlenhydraten pro Tag auszukommen ist Obst ein Luxus, eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen.
Hans-W.

----------


## RuStra

> Hier: http://www.frauenklinik.uni-wuerzbur...gene_diaet.pdf
> auf Seite 22 ist Information über Kohlenhydrate in Früchten, Fruchtsaft, etc.. Wenn man versucht mit ca. 65 Kohlenhydraten pro Tag auszukommen ist Obst ein Luxus, eigentlich nicht zu empfehlen.
> Hans-W.


Ja, die Broschüre ist nicht schlecht.
Hier ein paar Sätze beigesteuert aus "Die pH-Formel", das Buch, das Du vor über einem Jahr empfohlen hattest, hier diskutiert.

S. 113

"
Was man meiden soll

Zucker

Zucker wirkt sich auf das Wachstum schädlicher "Mikroformen" ungefähr so aus wie Benzin auf Feuer. "Mikroformen" wie Hefen und Pilze lieben Zucker in allen seinen Formen (weißen Zucker, braunen Zucker, raffienierten Rüben-, Rohr- und Maiszucker und -sirup, Ahornsirup, Honig, Melasse, Saccharose, Fruktose, Maltose, Laktose, Glukose, Mannitol, Sorbit, Galaktose, Monosaccharide, Dattelzucker, braunen Rohrzucker, Kandiszucker, Erfrischungsgetränke, Feingebäck, Eiscreme, Schokolade, Carob und sogar "natürlichen" Zucker aus Früchten. Besonders lieben sie jene, die den Blutzucker rasch ansteigen lassen (Rohr- und Maiszucker).
Wer jemals einen Hefeteig gemacht hat, weiß, was passiert, wenn man Zucker zum Teig gibt - die Hefe fermentiert (vergärt) den Zucker und lässt den Teig "gehen".

Je mehr Zucker diese Biester erhalten, desto rascher wachsen, vermehren sie sich, und je rascher sie sich vermehren, desto stärker greifen sie den Körper von innen her an. Setzen Sie dem ein Ende!

Wie ich bereits erwähnt habe, braucht der Körper _etwas_ Zucker, aber diese konzentrierten Zucker überfordern ihn. Besser sind die sanften Zucker des Gemüses, mit denen unser Organismus viel leichter fertig werden kann. Sie kriegen genug davon, wenn Sie sich an dieses Programm halten. 

...
Wissen Sie übrigens, warum Früchte mit zunehmender Reife süßer werden? Die komplexen Kohlenhydrate werden zu einfacheren und süßeren vergoren; dieser Fermentationsprozess setzt sich fort, es entsteht Hefe, und die Frucht verwandelt sich nach und nach in Alkohol und Schimmelpilz - verfault im Grunde. Appetitanregend, wie?
"

Prost,
Rudolf

----------


## dietmar

Lieber Rudolf,

in Honig ist kein Zucker enthalten. Das ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.

In einer Fernsehsendung wurde die Empfehlung zum Honig bei Prostatakrebs gegeben. Noch besser ist Gelee Royale zum Immunaufbau. 

Dietmar

----------


## Harro

*Wo ist Zucker ?

*Hallo, Dietmar, unermüdlicher Sucher. Bitte, lies mal *hier* und Du bist im Bilde.
Bitte, informiere uns doch mal, was Deine nächsten Schritte sind.

*"Die Erfindungen für Menschen werden unterdrückt, die Erfindungen gegen sie gefördert*
(Bertolt Brecht)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## RuStra

> Lieber Rudolf,
> 
> in Honig ist kein Zucker enthalten. Das ist gesetzlich vorgeschrieben.
> 
> In einer Fernsehsendung wurde die Empfehlung zum Honig bei Prostatakrebs gegeben. Noch besser ist Gelee Royale zum Immunaufbau. 
> 
> Dietmar


Du meinst, dass kein zusätzlicher Zucker hinzugegeben werden darf.
Aber Honig selbst strotzt nur so von Zucker, Glucose, Fructose - kommt schliesslich aus Nektar, und der besteht aus ???
auch sinnig ist eine google-Suche nach "Honig und Zucker"

Hier steht z.B. dieses:
Honig besteht zu etwa 78% aus Zucker (Frucht- und Traubenzucker) und etwa  18% Wasser. Den Rest von ca. 4% bilden die übrigen Inhaltsstoffe

Und in Fernsehsendungen wird viel erzählt.
Bitte berücksichtige, dass wir hier im Teilforum Fortgeschrittener PK sind und dass es deshalb im Zusammenhang mit Zuckerkonsum um die verschärfte Glucose-Verwertung bei eingeschaltetem TKTL1-Enzym geht.

Ich weiss, dass der Zucker-Verzicht ein ziemliches Problem für viele ist. Aber wir haben im Angesicht eines progredienten PK-Verlaufes wirklich keinen Spielraum für die Pflege einer netten Süßkultur. Man kann sich selbst umerziehen mithilfe von Stevia: Hat man das einige Monate gemacht, haben sich die Geschmacksknospen bzw. ihre Hirn-Repräsentanz umgebildet, der Haschmich lässt dann nach.

40% aller Patienten mit Tumorleiden sterben an systemischen Mykosen - Pilzvergiftung. Über 90% liegt der Befall mit Aspergillus (Schimmelpilzgattung mit über 200 Arten) bei Krebspatienten, Candida bei über 50%. 
Und nun das o.a. Zitat aus dem pH-Formel-Buch und der Zusammenhang beginnt lebendig zu werden, oder?

Rudolf

----------


## dietmar

Lieber Harald,

mein Plan steht: 
1.Niemals Chemo.
2.DHB, so lange sie anspricht,
3.Therapie beim HP 2mal wö.
4.TCM -Heiltee, Paris7, Infusionenen,
5.Ernährungsumstellung radikal.
6.Darmsanierung, z. Zt. Aufbau,
7.Immuntatus unterstützen, da die Werte nicht optimal sind,
8.Mistel-Therapie, dazu Thymus-Therpie, beides mit Eigenblut angereichert
9. Enzyme,
10. Vitamin:C, E, Calcium+D, Zink,Magnesium, Selen,Granatapfelsaft,          
     Rote Bete Most und noch mehr.
 Dazu Chi Gong und mein fester Glaube.

   Dietmar

----------


## WinfriedW

> mein Plan steht: 
> 1.Niemals Chemo.
> 2.DHB, so lange sie anspricht,
> 3.Therapie beim HP 2mal wö.
> 4.TCM -Heiltee, Paris7, Infusionenen,
> 5.Ernährungsumstellung radikal.
> 6.Darmsanierung, z. Zt. Aufbau,
> 7.Immuntatus unterstützen, da die Werte nicht optimal sind,
> 8.Mistel-Therapie, dazu Thymus-Therpie, beides mit Eigenblut angereichert
> ...


Dazu fällt mir spontan folgendes ein:


> Ja, mach nur einen Plan. Sei nur ein großes Licht! Und dann mach noch ´nen zweiten Plan. Gehen tun sie beide nicht.


WW

----------


## dietmar

Lieber Winfried,
vielen Dank für Deine netten Zeilen.
Gerne darfst Du mir Verbesserungsvorschläge unterbreiten.
Was empfiehlst Du mir?
Hattest Du für Dich keinen Therapie-Plan aufgestellt?

Dietmar

----------


## Harro

*Eine Richtung eingeschlagen

*Lieber Dietmar, leider hat mich mein neuer PC eben verhungern lassen, so dass mein Beitrag für Dich weg geflogen und der immer sehr kritische Winfried mir zuvorgekommen ist. Bitte, habe für WW Verständnis - er kennt nicht erschöpfend Deine ganz persönliche Odyssee durch den Dschungel der möglichen Varianten, an denen Du herumlaboriert hast. Ich freue mich, dass Du nun einen gangbaren Weg gefunden hast oder, um es direkt zu sagen, endlich die Kurve gekriegt hast. Jetzt heißt es weiter, sorgfältig die weitere Entwicklung zu beobachten und nicht wieder gleich die Flinte ins Korn zu werfen, wenn die Ergebnisse nicht sofort zufriedenstellend sind. 

*"Der verlorenste aller Tage ist der, an dem man nicht gelacht hat"
*(Sebastien Chamfort)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## Schorschel

Hallo Winfried!

Ich finde es schade, dass Du in den letzten Tagen ziemlich zynisch über nicht-schulmedizinische Ansätze ablederst - von Dr. Kremer bis zu Diemar (Deine Antwort an Letzteren fand ich sehr demotivierend, um es vorsichtig zu formulieren). 

Was bezweckst Du mit dieser Art von Lästereien über das, an was andere Mitstreiter glauben?

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

jetzt hat WW einen Anderen gefunden zu kritisieren, er meint es nicht so.

Er ist mit der Fülle und den Ergebnissen seiner Therapien auch nicht zufrieden und naidisch wie es bei anderen funktioniert. Er hat mit Ernährungsumstellung erst spät dazugerlernt.

Dietmar, deine Überlegungen sind nachvollziebar, dein Weg gefällt mir, ob es immer so geht ist nicht sicher. Reagiere schneller ais ich, wenn der PSA steigt.

Viel Erfolg, melde dich wenn du Probleme hast, Konrad

----------


## Heribert

Hallo Dietmar



> mein Plan steht: 
> 1.Niemals Chemo.


In Deiner Situation solltest Du niemals nie sagen. - Was mir noch in Deinem 10 Punkteprogramm fehlt, ist eine leichte, aber anhaltende körperliche Betätigung. Wobei unbedingt darauf zu achten wäre, nicht durch leichtsinnige Überforderungen, das Immunsystem zu schwächen. Ich denke schon, dass Du so, mit ein wenig Glück, die Metastasen zum Stillstand bringen kannst. Konrad (HansiB) dürfte Dir dabei als Beispiel dienen.

Lasse Dich bei Deinem einmal eingeschlagenen Plan nicht durch kleinere Fehlschläge umlenken. Genauso empfehle ich Dir aber auch, nicht einen möglichen Zeitpunkt zu verpassen, durch Umstellung der Therapie, nötigenfalls die Reissleine zu ziehen.

Ich hoffe, Du bist auf dem richtigen Weg.
Alles Gute, Heribert

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... , jetzt hat WW einen Anderen gefunden zu kritisieren, er meint es nicht so.


Wie meinst du das?




> Er ist mit der Fülle und den Ergebnissen seiner Therapien auch nicht zufrieden und naidisch wie es bei anderen funktioniert.


Folgendes wäre festhalten: Es gibt hier einige Mitstreiter, bei denen es deutlich schlechter läuft als bei mir! Natürlich bin ich mit der Situation insgesamt unzufrieden, denn ich hatte mir vorgenommen noch 25 Jahre zu leben. Damit dies gelingt, muss noch einiges passieren. Naidisch bin ich auf niemanden, schon gar nicht auf dich,  Konrad, der du derzeit einen PSA-Wert hast, der sich in der Nähe von Dietmars Anfangs-PSA-Wert bewegt, wobei ich dennoch neidlos anerkenne, dass dein Krankheitsverlauf gemessen an der Ausgangssituation sehr positiv zu bewerten ist.

Natürlich ist PSA nicht alles. Meine Alkalische Phospatase (AP) beträgt übrigens derzeit 33 U/l - zumindest meine Knochenmetastasen habe ich unter Kontrolle!




> Er hat mit Ernährungsumstellung erst spät dazugerlernt.


Ich lerne laufend dazu, du nicht, Konrad?




> Dietmar, deine Überlegungen sind nachvollziehbar, dein Weg gefällt mir, ob es immer so geht ist nicht sicher. ...


Auf den Begriff "Dreifache Hormonblockade (DHB)" hat Dr. Robert Leibowitz das Urheberrecht.

Leibowitz geht davon aus, dass eine nur 13 (12-14) Monate dauernde totale Hormonblockade ausreicht, um die Krebszellen in der Prostata und die Mikrometastasen durch Apoptose zu vernichten. Danach wird die Hormonblockade abgesetzt, so dass der sich Testosteronspiegel normalisiert. Dies, soweit die Theorie, verhindert die Bildung von hormonresistenten Krebszellen.

In den meisten Fällen ist dies mehr Wunsch als Wirklichkeit. Bei deiner Ausgangssituation, Dietmar, wird es sehr wahrscheinlich schon vor Ablauf der 13 Monate zum erneuten Progress kommen. Wenn du deinen Tumor über längere Zeit unter Kontrolle halten willst, musst du dir vermutlich noch einiges einfallen lassen. Dies würde dir bei deinen Werten selbst Leibowitz, dessen Verfechter ich nicht bin, bescheinigen.

Ich habe persönlich erhebliche Zweifel daran, dass es dir in einer hormonrefraktären Situation - in die kommst du schneller als du glaubst - gelingen wird, nur durch alternative Maßnahmen den Tumor zu kontrollieren. Ich bin mir andererseits auch keineswegs sicher, dass dir dies - *Mann* kann an dieser Erkrankung sterben - mit schulmedizinischen Mitteln gelingt, aber ich würde an deiner Stelle nicht von vorneherein die Schulmedizin gänzlich ausschließen.  

"Niemals Chemo", was heißt das? Heißt das, keine Zytostatika?

Was soll ich, der ich mir die Dinger und einiges mehr täglich, morgens und abends, einschmeiße, dazu sagen? Ich bin froh, dass es die Dinger gibt und dass es mir damit so gut geht!

Wenn ich recht informiert bin nimmt Christian Ligensa schon seit 8 od. 9 Jahren Zytostatika und einiges andere mehr und *es geht ihm den Umständen entsprechend gut*. Im Gegensatz zu mir befindet er sich m. W. aber nicht in einer hormonrefraktären Situation.

Wenn man wie ich, Zytostatika nicht ausschließt, dann stellt sich die Frage, wie lange *Mann* damit warten will. Christian Ligensa würde Leibowitz zitieren: *"Die stärksten Waffen zuerst".*

Ich wünsche dir, Dietmar und dir, Konrad, alles Gute!

Wir sehen uns *am 26.*

WW

----------


## Harro

*26. September 2008 

*Hallo, Winfried, nach monatelangem Geplänkel in diesem Forum kommt es nun dazu, das sich einige aktive Forumsbenutzer, die sich noch nie vorher begegnet sind, in Stuttgart unter Vermittlung derjenigen, sie sich schon kennen gelernt haben, erstmals gegenüber stehen. Ich gehe mal davon aus, dass Günter da ein wenig Hilfestellung geben wird oder sogar Namensschilder vorbereitet hat. Deine Hinweise an Dietmar sollte man wohl zunächst einmal in den Hintergrund stellen. Als auch Leibowitz-Fan möchte ich Dir nämlich zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht so richtig folgen. Chemo jeglicher Art lehne ich zur Zeit noch konsequent ab, wenn auch mir sehr wohl der berühmte Cocktail bekannt ist, den ich einfach nicht akzeptieren wollte. Ich kenne leider Betroffene aus meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung die trotz all der Mittelchen und sogar Wiederholung der DHB und zwischenzeitlicher IMRT ganz ungünstige Werte haben. Die Chemo scheint in vielen Fällen das Gegenteil von dem zu bewirken, was man sich erhofft hat. Es ist sicher nicht notwendig für Dich, lieber Winfried als Insider, all die zusätzlichen Medikamente aufzuzählen, die so mancher noch schluckt und trotzdem keinen Erfolg hat. Wie hieß es unlängst: Überlebensrate mit Chemo 3.5 Jahre - ohne Chemo 12 Jahre. Der Dietmar soll nun mal seinen Weg gehen. Er wird die Erfahrungen sammeln, die Du schon gesammelt hat. Warum soll sein Weg nicht ohne Chemo funktionieren?

*"Holz hacken ist deshalb so beliebt, weil man bei dieser Tätigkeit den Erfolg sofort sieht"
*(Albert Einstein)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... Als auch Leibowitz-Fan möchte ich Dir nämlich zum gegenwärtigen Zeitpunkt noch nicht so richtig folgen. Chemo jeglicher Art lehne ich zur Zeit noch konsequent ab, ....


Stopp an dieser Stelle!

Erstens, ich bin kein Leibowitz-Fan!

Zweitens, deine ist mit Dietmars Situation nicht vergleichbar! Während du (hoffentlich) einen Haustierkrebs hast, ist Dietmars Situation nach meinem Dafürhalten wirklich kritisch, sprich lebensbedrohlich. Auch ist Dietmar ungleich jünger als du.




> ... Ich kenne leider Betroffene aus meiner unmittelbaren Umgebung die trotz all der Mittelchen und sogar Wiederholung der DHB und zwischenzeitlicher IMRT ganz ungünstige Werte haben. Die Chemo scheint in vielen Fällen das Gegenteil von dem zu bewirken, was man sich erhofft hat. ...


Ja, so ist es, man kann an dieser Krankheit sterben!

WW

----------


## Harro

*Haustierkrebs

*Hallo, Winfried, 




> Während du (hoffentlich) einen Haustierkrebs hast


hoffentlich klingt schon mal gut. Schön wäre es gewesen, wenn nicht GS 3+4 und nach Warten und Beobachten schließlich PSA 17.5 ng/ml und nach DHB sehr rasch wieder von 0.03 wieder auf 8.5 gestiegen, gerade Du es warst, der mir dringend empfahl, nun aber endlich die Reißleine zu ziehen. Ob das einem Haustierkrebs ähnlich sieht, vermag ich auch heute noch nicht einzuschätzen, obwohl die später eingeholte Ploidie-Bewertung das fast so gesehen hat. Es hat aber schon mal jemand über Reinardos nicht so günstigen PK-Verlauf von einem *"nur Miezekatzenkrebs"* geschrieben. Es ist also alles relativ, was für den einen ein halb volles Glas ist, ist für den anderen ein halb leeres Glas. 

*Morgen ist noch nicht gekommen und gestern ist vorbei. Wir leben heute"
*(Mutter Teresa, indische Ordensgründerin)

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Freunde,

die stärkste Waffe war für uns anfänglich die DHB, das haben wir gelernt. Auch ich habe den Fehler gemacht als ich Casodex absetzte, nicht ohne Antiandrogen weiterzumachen, schade. Unter Flutamid dazu ging der PSA weiter hoch. Die stärkste, meine einzige Waffe, war da falsch. Das ist allerdings eine Weile her.

Ich habe Dietmar öfters schon darauf hingewiesen darauf zu achten und schnell zu reagieren. Die 8 Monate scheinen die "Drehzeit" zu sein! 

Ich habe ihm übrigens nicht zur DHB geraten. Seine Anfangs-Malignität des PCa scheint schlechter zu sein als meine damals. Mitlerweile sind wir etwa "gleichwertig".

Viel Erfolg, Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> .... Unter Flutamid dazu ging der PSA weiter hoch. ...


Wenn ich es recht erinnere, Konrad, dann hattest doch unter Flutamid eine ganze Zeit lang deinen PSA-Wert auf einem relativ niedrigen Niveau kontrolliert, während bei mir Flutamid schlicht gar keine Wirkung zeigte.  Nach drei Wochen Flutamid-Einnahme war mein PSA-Wert mal eben von 10 auf 20 gestiegen, weshalb ich dann auf Taxotere umstieg. Rückblickend kann *Mann* sich die Frage stellen, ob es nicht besser gewesen wäre, Taxotere bei niedrigeren PSA-Werten ein paar Monate früher einzusetzen.


WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfred,

so einen schönen AP von 33 habe ich nicht, aber immer so um die 50 rum, es ist ja auch mehr kaputt und das seit Jahren. 

Ohne Androgen war der Nadir PSA bei 0,6 einige Monate, dann kam die dumme "Idde" stark kämpfen und das 3. Gift für mich, Flutamid kam dazu. Vermutlich hätte ich den PSA länger ohne, unten halten können. Es hat eine Weile gedauert, bis ich alles abgesetzt hatte.

Ob bei dir eine frühere Chemo ein Vorteil gebracht hätte ist für mich fraglich, wie war denn bei deinem relativ hohem PSA von 20 die AP? Der PSA Anstieg hat vermutlich nicht viel mit der Metastasierung zu tun. Ich werde den PSA und die AP im Auge behalten.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## WinfriedW

> ...  Der PSA Anstieg hat vermutlich nicht viel mit der Metastasierung zu tun. ...


Womit sonst? Ich habe, mit innovativen radiologischen Verfahren nachgewiesen, interaortocaval und paraaortal (also um die große Hohlvene und die Aorta herum) ein paar  tumorös befallene Lymphknoten. Darüber hinaus gibt es mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit, möglicherweise in größerer Zahl, in den Weichteilen weitere Mikometastasen, die bei den radiologischen Untersuchungen nicht erkannt wurden. Wenn die Weichteilmetastasen wachsen, steigt die alkalische Phosphatase nicht, wohl aber mit gewisser Wahrscheinlichkeit der PSA-Wert. Von woher sollte deines Erachtens in meinem Falle das PSA kommen, wenn nicht von den Metastasen?

Eine denkbare Variante ist, dass Medikamente das PSA maskieren und so Metastasen heranwachsen, ohne dass der PSA-Wert entsprechend steigt. Das ist aber ein völlig anderes Thema.

WW

----------


## HansiB

Hallo Winfried,

womit sonst ist doch klar, ich meine immer Knochenmetastasen, wenn ich von Metastasierung spreche. Die kann ich schön sehen und eine Reduzierung der Aktivität ist feststellbar. Ich sollte doch mal ein PET/CT machen.

Die vielen unbekannten und bekannten, nicht gezählte LK-Metasatasen und die zirkulierenden Krebszellen produzieren natürlich PSA. Genau so wie die größer gewordene Prostata, bei mir.

Ob PSA 1,12 (1. Nadir) oder 0,6 (2. Nadir) oder PSA 32,7 (Szintigramkontrolle, am 14.4.08) immer reduzierter Stoffwechsekaktivität in den Metastasen. Das meine ich mit durch den PSA nicht sichtbare Knochenveränderung und das bei einer Malignitätdverschlechterung zu Multiploid.

Gruß Konrad

----------


## joseke

> - Was tun bei akutem Progress und (Knochenmetastasen-) Schmerzen und Bewegungsunfähigkeit aufgrund von Wirbelmetastasen?
> 
> - Was tun bei akutem Progress, in hormonrefraktärer Situation?
> Wenn der PSA davonzugaloppieren anfängt?
> 
> - An den Blutwerten ablesbar die Situation sich kritisch entwickelt?
> 
> 
> Wenn ich in der Form "Ich würde ..." antworte, impliziert das zweierlei:
> ...


Hallo Rustra,
In Verszweiflung über die biopsie Ergebnisse meine Mannes,68j,GS 4+4=8 ,PSA 29,30 greiffe ich nach jeder Strohalm,infos zu bekommen,ob, oder keine OP.
Wurde als erste Tetrantone 3mt Spritze am kommende montag sich geben lassen,und in Jan.2009 zur RP Op begeben,noch unklar welcher Methode.
Welche Erfahrung hast Du und wie sind deine Werten?
Ausser BD hoch bei Ergerniss oder Aufregung Fit 
Viele Grüssen 
Joseke

----------


## RuStra

> Hallo Rustra,
> In Verszweiflung über die biopsie Ergebnisse meine Mannes,68j,GS 4+4=8 ,PSA 29,30 greiffe ich nach jeder Strohalm,infos zu bekommen,ob, oder keine OP.
> Wurde als erste Tetrantone 3mt Spritze am kommende montag sich geben lassen,und in Jan.2009 zur RP Op begeben,noch unklar welcher Methode.
> Welche Erfahrung hast Du und wie sind deine Werten?
> Ausser BD hoch bei Ergerniss oder Aufregung Fit 
> Viele Grüssen 
> Joseke


Hallo Joseke,

das Bild von der Strohhalm-Suche ist zu dramatisch, sicher hat Dein Mann mehr Therapie-Möglichkeiten als nur diesen oder jenen Strohhalm.

Könntest Du bitte noch weitere Informationen über die Prostatakrebs-Diagnose hier ins Forum schreiben?
Wieviel Stanzen sind bei der Biopsie der Prostata gemacht worden?
Wieviel davon waren befallen?
Liegen weiter PSA-Werte von früher vor?
Gibt es Befunde von bildgebenden Verfahren, Ultraschall, MRT, Knochen-Szinitgramm?

Wenn als Erst-Therapie eine Hormonblockade gemacht werden soll, ergibt sich die Möglichkeit, neben der Trenantone-Spritze noch ein Anti-Androgen einzusetzen, wahlweise Bicalutamid oder Flutamid. Aller Voraussicht nach wird die Hormonblockade erstmal effektiv sein, aber sie ist auch ein heftiger Eingriff in den Hormonhausalt. Hier solltet ihr euch über die wahrscheinlichen Nebenwirkungen wie Hitzewallungen usw. informieren, z.B. hier auf der Homepage oder auf anderen - du findest oben unter "Wichtige Links" BPS, KISP und PSI-DHB. 

Ansonsten wirst du / werdet ihr hier im Forum Unterstützung finden, die dann den Effekt hat, zur Beruhigung beizutragen - so können in ruhiger Erörterung der Situation sicher einen ganzen Sack voll Strohhalme zusammengetragen werden. 

Grüsse aus Hamburg,
Rudolf

----------

